# 94 Fleetwood dash not "turning on"



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

94 Fleetwood, turn the key on and the digital displat doesnt show up. Anyone know what I should be looking for first? All the fuses i checked seemed good. LMK please.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 2 2006, 06:00 PM~6093390
> *94 Fleetwood, turn the key on and the digital displat doesnt show up.  Anyone know what I should be looking for first?  All the fuses i checked seemed good.  LMK please.
> *


Double check the fuses. Had that happen on my 93 a couple times. Fuses don't always just blow in the center.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 3 2006, 01:50 AM~6094566
> *Double check the fuses.  Had that happen on my 93 a couple times.  Fuses don't always just blow in the center.
> *


good point, I'll double check. Thank you;.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

loose ground or sumthing?
fuses?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Damn man, you got a Fleetwood now? :cheesy: I've seen those dashes go out before, inexplicably. Sometimes the connections get loose in the dash. If all your fuses are good, I would start yanking the dash to track down any loose connection. If you pull the bottom pieces first, you should be able to reach up behind the steering column. It's kind of a pita working up underneath the dash, especially for my fat ass, but just get yourself comfortable upside down on the seat and have the flashlight handy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 8 2006, 11:26 AM~6130196
> *Damn man, you got a Fleetwood now?  :cheesy:  I've seen those dashes go out before, inexplicably.  Sometimes the connections get loose in the dash.  If all your fuses are good, I would start yanking the dash to track down any loose connection.  If you pull the bottom pieces first, you should be able to reach up behind the steering column.  It's kind of a pita working up underneath the dash, especially for my fat ass, but just get yourself comfortable upside down on the seat and have the flashlight handy. :thumbsup:
> *


ya man didnt you get the PM I sent you about the trim? 

Im gonna fuck with it some more this weekend in between the rain drops


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 8 2006, 01:10 PM~6131908
> *ya man didnt you get the PM I sent you about the trim?
> 
> Im gonna fuck with it some more this weekend in between the rain drops
> *


Not at all.  My inbox was full the other day, so I cleaned it out. Maybe that's it, unless you sent it to someone else. :cheesy:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

I used to yell "fuck" and hit the dash a few times then it usually came on.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Sep 11 2006, 03:32 PM~6149344
> *I used to yell "fuck" and hit the dash a few times then it usually came on.
> *


ya mine does that as well... just found that out today, lol... ever figure out what the real problem was? loose connection somewhere?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Wait, clear this up for me...Is the whole dash going black, or just dim?

Because mine goes dim all the time, and I know what the problem is. It's just a PITA. :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

well, at first it was blacker than Shaq. then I punched it and it lit up.. then would slowly fade to nothing again... happend that way about 4 times before I got home yesterday. this morning I layed into it pretty good and it lit up. stayed lit the entire ride to work.. then when I got in the car after work, turned the car on, the dash lit up without me having to bitch smack it, and gave me absolutely zero problems the whole ride home.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's what happens to mine:

When it's sunny outside and the lights are off, the digital display should be bright. But when it's dark and the lights are on, the digital display is supposed to dim a bit, while all the other dash lights are illuminated. Well on mine, it's always dim, and the rest of the lights behind the climate control, etc. are out, as if I turned the dimmer switch all the way down. If I punch the Twilight Sentinel, they come back up.

I pulled the Twilight Sentinel out and checked the connection. There is a yellow wire in there that controls the dimming feature, and that was/is loose. I tightened it up and it was great for a while, but now it's shaken loose again and I have the damn dim dash. It's a PITA to see during the day, but it's not like the speedo went completely black. That would be a different wire.


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Dont you just love Cadillacs?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 11 2006, 05:38 PM~6151232
> *ya mine does that as well...  just found that out today, lol...  ever figure out what the real problem was?  loose connection somewhere?
> *


naw never found out I left the car in huntington park at my aunts house whe nthe transmission went out on it . far as I know its still sitten there


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

that same shit happen to mine,I pull the cluster out and moved the harness around and it came back on put it back together and rolled for a few days and it went out again!  so right now Iam rolling with no dash lights! :dunno:

so maybe a loose connection?cause I would do the same beat on the dash and they would come on!


----------

